# "Einfrieren" von KDE und Gnome



## tim&struppi (30. April 2006)

Hallo,
auf meiner zweiten Wechselplatte habe ich fedora 5 und kubuntu 5.10 aufgespielt. Nachdem ich fedora installiert habe, habe ich ein update über das entsprechende tool mit orginal Quellen gemacht. Bei kubuntu habe ich in der sources.list von apt vor den unstable-quellen die rauten entfernt. 
Bei beiden Systemen habe ich nun das Problem, das der PC komplatt "einfriert". Mal dauert es nur 2 Minuten, dann läuft der PC 10 Minuten ohne Probleme. Danach geht außer der Mausbewegung gar nichts mehr. Kein Strg-Alt-Back oder Strg-Alt-Entf. Der Computer ist komplett tot und nur ein Hardwarereset hilft abhilfe. Auf meiner anderen Platte läuft Suse 10.0 mit aktuellen Updates, jedoch ohne Probleme. Im Netz habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Zwar habe wohl andere auch dieses Problem, jedoch keine Lösung. Einzig der Verweis, das neuste Xorg könnte daran schuld sein.
Ist jemenden von euch dieses Problem bekannt und weiß abhilfe ? Würde gerne fc5 weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## alois (2. Mai 2006)

Kannst du auf eine Konsole wechseln? Strg+Alt+F2 zB.?


----------



## tim&struppi (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
leider nein. Heute habe ich nochmals ein Update mit den orginal Quellen gemacht, Fedora stürzt aber nach kurzer Zeit ab. Es reagiert auf keinen Tastenklick. Auch nicht Strg-Alt-F2. Komplett tot. Nur noch ein Hardware-reset hilft. Denke, werde wohl fedora den Laufpass geben.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## alois (5. Mai 2006)

Hast Du evtl. an den Treibern was gemacht? Also die ati/nvidia-Treiber installiert? Sagt /var/log/X$irgendwas$.log was aus? ;-)


----------



## engelmarkus (18. April 2008)

Also ich kenn mit Linux was ähnliches, da lässt sich auch nur die Maus bewegen, sonst geht absolut nix. Ich schätze, das liegt irgendwie am ACPI oder an der Taktfrequenz-Regelung. Vielleicht hast du ein verbuggtes BIOS?
Allerdings tritt das bei mir grundsätzlich mit jeder Distribution auf, die ich bis jetzt probiert hab, egal ob x86 oder x64.
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, obs bei dir an sowas liegt, aber vielleicht probierst du mal ohne ACPI zu booten?


----------



## alois (18. April 2008)

Junge junge, der Thread war 2 Jahre alt


----------



## engelmarkus (18. April 2008)

Ich habs gemerkt... aber da wars zu spät 

Sorry.... ich hab einfach unten bei den verwandten Themen eins angeklickt....


----------

